# Proportionality



## Ezhevika

Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста перевести это слово на русский. Вообще не понимаю, что оно означает в данном контексте.
Попросили на работе перевести программу Форума, посвященного вопросам стратегий распределения в страховании. 
В программе форума есть тема о защите данных. Называется Data Protection: Help or trouble?
- Transparency - how to access information?
- Legitimate purpose - how to justify the access to information?
*- Proportionality - using only accurate? up-to-date infromation
*Все, это весь контекст. Интересно, это вообще можно перевести или только докладчики и сам Господь Бог знают, что здесь имеется в виду. 
Буду благодарна за идеи. 

Спасибо.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I have never seen the word "proportionality" used as a synonim of 'accuracy". Can it be an industry-specific term?

It looks like balance between the accuracy of the data and data proptection.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Check out this article. It seems like proportionality is an industry term, so I would go ahaed and translate it as пропорциональность


> *
> THE PRINCIPLE OF PROPORTIONALITY*In its simplest form, the principle of proportionality statesthat​​​​_any application, system, tool or process should balanceits utility with the rights to privacy _(personal, informational,​_etc._


 _of the involved individuals_.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The word _proportionality_ is part of data protection jargon, as explained on this Wikipedia page. I don't know the equivalent jargon word in Russian, but I'd be thinking along the lines of соразмерность, or maybe сообразность or соответственность.  Maybe as it's jargon, the word пропорциональность is used, so as to help identify the jargon word in English?  Try this page.


----------



## NiNulla

Ezhevika said:


> Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста перевести это слово на русский. Вообще не понимаю, что оно означает в данном контексте.
> Попросили на работе перевести программу Форума, посвященного вопросам стратегий распределения в страховании.
> В программе форума есть тема о защите данных. Называется Data Protection: Help or trouble?
> - Transparency - how to access information?
> - Legitimate purpose - how to justify the access to information?
> *- Proportionality - using only accurate? up-to-date infromation
> *Все, это весь контекст. Интересно, это вообще можно перевести или только докладчики и сам Господь Бог знают, что здесь имеется в виду.
> Буду благодарна за идеи.
> 
> Спасибо.


Не вижу никаких сложностей, честно говоря. В русском языке есть слово "пропорциональность" - оно прекрасно подходит, по моему мнению.


----------



## Ezhevika

rusita preciosa said:


> Check out this article. It seems like proportionality is an industry term, so I would go ahaed and translate it as пропорциональность
> [/I][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]_of the involved individuals_.



Thanks for your help. I will read the article.
Actually I work in this industry and have never heard this term. I have no idea what it means to say... ​


----------



## Ezhevika

Enquiring Mind said:


> The word _proportionality_ is part of data protection jargon, as explained on this Wikipedia page. I don't know the equivalent jargon word in Russian, but I'd be thinking along the lines of соразмерность, or maybe сообразность or соответственность. Maybe as it's jargon, the word пропорциональность is used, so as to help identify the jargon word in English? Try this page.


Wow!! Great! Very interesting. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ezhevika

NiNulla said:


> Не вижу никаких сложностей, честно говоря. В русском языке есть слово "пропорциональность" - оно прекрасно подходит, по моему мнению.


Слово в русском языке есть, но я никогда не слышала такого термина. Я подумала, что может быть в русском языке так не говорят. Хочу понять, как лучше перевести, чтобы было понятно о чем речь.


----------



## covar

*Proportionality - using only accurate up-to-date infromation*
Сам термин "Proportionality" не важен (можно перевести и как "Пропорциональность", и как "Соразмерность", и как-нибудь по-другому), авторы и сами не вполне уверены в правильности термина, судя по тому, что дана его расшифровка.
Важна эта самая расшифровка во второй части фразы "using only accurate up-to-date infromation".
И термин очень плохо подходит к расшифровке данного термина.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I agree entirely with covar's comments in #9.  It's just what I thought when I read the initial post, but I didn't want to muddy the waters at that stage.  The text in English is not well worded.

"Using only accurate/up-to-date information" is not a* definition *of "proportionality" - it may be one (of several more) considerations that also fall under that general heading. Similarly, "how to access information" is not a definition of "transparency" either.  

They are both subsidiary aspects of the heading, but definitely not definitions.  In short, the article is poorly written and confusing.


----------



## covar

*Ezhevika*, по-моему, просила помочь в с переводом всего пункта, а все почему-то накинулись только на *Proportionality*.
Выбор термина - это проблема авторов. А вот что они понимают под этим термином, нужно перевести точно.


----------



## Ezhevika

covar said:


> *Proportionality - using only accurate up-to-date infromation*
> Сам термин "Proportionality" не важен (можно перевести и как "Пропорциональность", и как "Соразмерность", и как-нибудь по-другому), авторы и сами не вполне уверены в правильности термина, судя по тому, что дана его расшифровка.
> Важна эта самая расшифровка во второй части фразы "using only accurate up-to-date infromation".
> И термин очень плохо подходит к расшифровке данного термина.


Не-не, я уже разобралась. Это реально один из принципов использования персональных данных: данные должны быть точные и актуальные. Это не расшифровка термина. Это название раздела доклада в рамках темы о защите персональных данных. Это как раз в законе прописано. Так что тут все правильно.


----------



## Ezhevika

covar said:


> *Ezhevika*, по-моему, просила помочь в с переводом всего пункта, а все почему-то накинулись только на *Proportionality*.
> Выбор термина - это проблема авторов. А вот что они понимают под этим термином, нужно перевести точно.


Нет, мне нужно было только понять, можно ли тут Propotionality перевести, как пропорциональность. 
Я почитала ссылки на статьи, которые давал  *Enquiring Mind *и поняла, что можно перевести именно Пропорциональность. Все остальное мне не нужно было.  
Спасибо огромное,  *Enquiring Mind*, ты ооооочень помог!


----------



## NiNulla

Ezhevika said:


> Нет, мне нужно было только понять, можно ли тут Propotionality перевести, как пропорциональность.
> Я почитала ссылки на статьи, которые давал  *Enquiring Mind *и поняла, что можно перевести именно Пропорциональность. Все остальное мне не нужно было.
> Спасибо огромное,  *Enquiring Mind*, ты ооооочень помог!


А я?? Я первая предложила слово "пропорциональность"!! Это даже обидно, что благодарность только Енкьюринг Майнду.


----------



## Ezhevika

NiNulla said:


> А я?? Я первая предложила слово "пропорциональность"!! Это даже обидно, что благодарность только Енкьюринг Майнду.



NiNulla, простите, пожалуйста. Вам тоже огромное спасибо. Вы были правы в том, что тут можно перевести, как пропорциональность. Просто Инкуайринг Майнд предложил 2 интересных статьи по теме, из которых следует подтверждение ваших слов тоже. Если бы не было этой информации, то я бы до сих пор бы наверное решала как перевести... Поэтому его я выделила. Но при этом других обидеть не хотела.


----------



## NiNulla

Да ладно, я вобщем не обиделась. Обращайтесь еще если что.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

И на моей улице праздник! Незаслуженной хвалой  охотно поделюсь с NiNullой и со всеми содействующими. Не зря говорят "two heads are better than one"!
Инкуайринг Майнд.


----------



## Ezhevika

Как приятно, что тут такая хорошая дружественная атмосфера!


----------

